# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  Cutting Lasterlite / polycarbonate roofing

## ndaki

I need to cut the lasterlite, polycarbonaite sheeting on the roof of my pergola.  any suggestions?  Can I use a circular saw and if so, can I use the same blade I would use for colourbond / zinculume roofing?

----------


## Bedford

I've cut it with scissors, tinsnips, or just an angle grinder with a metal wheel. 
It does tend to glue itself back together a bit with the grinder, but works ok. :Smilie:

----------


## ndaki

Thanks mate, what about the zincalume? Not wanting to cut that with tin snips and I think using the angle grinder is no good for the rust proof coating. 
My pergola is on a bit of an angle so thinking running the saw along once the sheeting is up

----------


## Bloss

The polycarbonate cuts well with good tinsnips - not the ones with serrated blades. Length ways a score and snap tungsten knife works well too. 
Zincalume a TCT circular saw balade reversed is OK, but I have seen people come to grief when forgetting to put it back on the correct way.  :Frown:

----------

